# "꽃 +..." (i.e., 꽃미남, 꽃등심)



## tare panda

Hi,

I've been wondering about the word "꽃" preceding certain words.  For example, I know "미남" means a good-looking/handsome guy, and "등심" is "sirloin". But whenever I encounter the [꽃 + noun combination], I get a bit surprised because 꽃 means "flower." 

Can someone explain how the 꽃 + noun pairing came to be?  My guess is that attaching "꽃" to the front of the noun enhances the subject, but if there's some other explanation I'd love to hear it.  

Thanks!


----------



## ddungbo

Nobody? Then I'll shoot the first shot. I guess people have not much to say about this question. Well, I do.  (haha, I meant to say, I don't. Well this suddenly turned up as an enigma. Which is it? Lol)

꽃 definitely accentuates a postive trait of a subject for the obvious reason. It doesn't get attached to words that have negative meaning in nature, I suppose. There is no such word as "꽃병신", or "꽃실수" ... 

꽃+noun combinations are not really common, I guess. In fact, your two examples are all that I can come up with right now. 

A Korean dictionary I just took a look at says something neat about what I just couldn't pinpoint the meaning of. It says 'something of an essential part of something else' is 꽃. For example, 한글은 우리 문화 유산 중에서 최고의 *꽃*이라고 할 수 있다. 

답글(or 댓글)은 포럼의 *꽃*이다.(This is an artificial use of the word whose placement is kind of forced to be seen in my "example" sentence)


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

"꽃미남" is a kind of word which is best avoided, as a matter of fact--if I dare say so. Uttering the word "꽃미남" gives me an impression that they're mentally immature, and haven't "grown up". At best you sound like a 13-year-old girl.


----------



## yuna

경상남도로 오이소 said:


> "꽃미남" is a kind of word which is best avoided, as a matter of fact--if I dare say so. Uttering the word "꽃미남" gives me an impression that they're mentally immature, and haven't "grown up". At best you sound like a 13-year-old girl.



It depends, because the term is used in media as well, especially in entertainment section. 
I don't find it negative. Some praise others with the expression, and that is not sarcasm.
Not many older people use it, though.


----------



## Tourmaline

I think 원빈 or 현빈 is 꽃미남, so it is not always meaning immature or young. 

Like you said, you're right, '꽃' means a flower.
Thus, when '꽃' is attached in front of a person or something, it is related to meanings of flowers, feminine, beautiful, pretty, ... Etc. It can be spring, or something else.
There are no rule for that, and there are a lot of 꽃-words even I don't know why they are called like that.
But almost of they are kinda old fashoined words or only used in a specific situation (e.g.꽃샘추위)

꽃미남 can be translated 'beautifully handsome man.'
If one 꽃미남 is young, it can be 'pretty' rather than 'beautiful'.

But you must be careful, because 꽃 does not always have a positive meaning.
When it comes in front of a woman, it can be... kinda humiliating.
For example, there is a word '꽃뱀', and '뱀' is a snake.
It was used and now sometimes is used in drama series to call a woman who is.. well, frequently flirting with a man.

But you don't have to worry much, usually it means positive, 'cause a flower is a positive image.
You just had better be careful with a few bad words.

For 꽃등심, I did a little research, this is strickly related to 'a flower' and it is a nickname.
This is part of beef, which is kinda expensive - original name is Rib Eye Roll or Cube Roll.
We call it 꽃등심 because the formation of marbling of the very part looks like a flower.

Hoping it helps you! 

P.s. About 꽃샘추위, in case you don't know,
it calls a sudden and short cold season right after spring begins,
meaning it is a cold season(=추위) because the weather(winter) is jealous(=샘) of blooming flowers(꽃).
Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## tare panda

Thank you everyone! 

And Tourmaline - I've always wondered about the expression "꽃샘추위." It's one of my favorite expressions. Your explanation was very helpful!


----------

